# Big Fatty Haulage



## MissMarley (Apr 18, 2006)

From maccosmetics.com:
Heartfelt Pink l/g 
Dollymix blush (not pictured)
Apricot Pink pigment
Lily White pigment
Rose pigment
Vapour eyeshadow

From Branson, MO CCO:
Satellite Dreams eyeshadow
Lucky Jade Shadestick
Baumy Bronze TLC
Summerfete TLC
Pink Swoon blush
Star Nova lustreglass
Steel Blue pigment

From Springfield, MO MAC Counter
Creme de Violet e/s
Myth lipstick b2m (not pictured)

From MAC freestanding in Kansas City (cped by a darling friend, the same who bought me dubonnet for no reason)
2 pro palette 15 pans







And I have Pinked Mauve on the way. Now NO MORE till She-Shines in June.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 18, 2006)

*Jealous*

Those purples are gonna look awesome on you! Can't wait to see the FOTDs


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 18, 2006)

great haul doll...you'll have to tell me how the steel blue pigment is.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice haul Marley!!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 18, 2006)

nice haul...what's cco?


----------



## CaliKris (Apr 18, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice haul.


----------



## RhondaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

great haul


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

the title alone, is hilarious. 
awesome shit, girl!


----------



## x music is love (Apr 20, 2006)

wow your cco has some good stuff !


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_nice haul...*what's cco?*_

 
*
COSMETICS COMPANY OUTLET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *


----------

